# Any reccomendations for 700 X 28 tubeless clinchers?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I am currently riding Hutchinson 700X25 intensives and like them, but they are actually closer to a 23 in width. I love the tubeless for running at lower PSI and ride quality. I have 1500 miles on these and they are wearing well.

Any body got any ideas for 28 tubeless? Do they make them? Even the 25's were pretty tough to find in tubeless.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been running the Bontrager R3 TLRs (25s) and they are noticeably bigger than any of the other 23's I've ridden, including the Fusion 3 and Atoms as well as the R3 23s. I have not run the intensive though. I had my local Trek/Bontrager shop order them and it took about a week to get them.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't pay a ton of attention to the tubeless market for road, but I don't think there are any 28's. If there are, I'm pretty sure they'd give a lot of rims trouble. 

Ric Hjertberg can explain it better than I can even try, even though it's only a side point in this article:
Wheel Fanatyk: Wheelbuilding Tip #16 - Clinchers & Tubulars


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hutchy 28mm are coming, expected April'ish.

http://www.facebook.com/Hutchinsonbicycletires


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

jackmen said:


> I am currently riding Hutchinson 700X25 intensives and like them, but they are actually closer to a 23 in width. I love the tubeless for running at lower PSI and ride quality. I have 1500 miles on these and they are wearing well.
> 
> Any body got any ideas for 28 tubeless? Do they make them? Even the 25's were pretty tough to find in tubeless.


QBP has the the 28c Hutchinsons in their catalog, but none in stock yet, should be soon. I've heard the Bontrager and Specialized 25c's are bigger than expected.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristatos said:


> I've been running the Bontrager R3 TLRs (25s) and they are noticeably bigger than any of the other 23's I've ridden, including the Fusion 3 and Atoms as well as the R3 23s. I have not run the intensive though. I had my local Trek/Bontrager shop order them and it took about a week to get them.


Sorry, not to thread jack, but what rims are you running the R3's on and are you using the Bontrager TLR strip? I have the R2 25's and I want to put them on TLR Ultegra rims. Do you know if the Bontrager strip is absolutely necessary or can I just throw them on there like I do my Hutch's?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Matt, I am running the R3's on Campagnolo 2-way fit wheels. Right now I have the 23s on one bike, and the 25s on the other. The only reason you'd need strips (I think) is if the rim has exposed spoke holes. My Campy rims don't, so I just mount the tire, pump up by hand to set the bead (the Bontragers so far haven't required compressed air), deflate, add sealant, pump up again, spin for a couple minutes before leaving them, or ride them straight away. So if you Ultegra rims are "tubeless" ready in that there are no spoke holes requiring rim tape then you are good to go. 



mattsavage said:


> Sorry, not to thread jack, but what rims are you running the R3's on and are you using the Bontrager TLR strip? I have the R2 25's and I want to put them on TLR Ultegra rims. Do you know if the Bontrager strip is absolutely necessary or can I just throw them on there like I do my Hutch's?
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

mattsavage said:


> Sorry, not to thread jack, but what rims are you running the R3's on and are you using the Bontrager TLR strip? I have the R2 25's and I want to put them on TLR Ultegra rims. Do you know if the Bontrager strip is absolutely necessary or can I just throw them on there like I do my Hutch's?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Nevermind, found my own answer, via Stan's website..
"* you can run Bontrager's R4 Tubeless tires on any road tubeless system
* you can run Bontrager's R3 TLR and R2 TLR on any road tubeless system as long as you run them with seleant"


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristatos said:


> Matt, I am running the R3's on Campagnolo 2-way fit wheels. Right now I have the 23s on one bike, and the 25s on the other. The only reason you'd need strips (I think) is if the rim has exposed spoke holes. My Campy rims don't, so I just mount the tire, pump up by hand to set the bead (the Bontragers so far haven't required compressed air), deflate, add sealant, pump up again, spin for a couple minutes before leaving them, or ride them straight away. So if you Ultegra rims are "tubeless" ready in that there are no spoke holes requiring rim tape then you are good to go.


Great, thanks!!!


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

mattsavage said:


> Nevermind, found my own answer, via Stan's website..
> "* you can run Bontrager's R4 Tubeless tires on any road tubeless system
> * you can run Bontrager's R3 TLR and R2 TLR on any road tubeless system as long as you run them with seleant"


Matt

That is the case. The stans strips make any wheel tubeless compatible. I have neuvation sl28 wheels that are not tubeless by design, but I ordered them with my new Neuvation FC-500 DI-2 with the tubeless option and neuvation just puts stans strips on the wheels with sealant and Intensive tires. 

You are not limited in any way to a tubeless specific rim with the stans strips (or other brands).

I really like the ride of the 25 intensives at 85PSI, just wish they were a little wider. Looks like the Bontrager 25's R-3 are the best option now and sounds like Hutch has 28 MM coming. I am running 19MM wide rims now and sounds like a wider rim is also an option to get a similar effect.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

jackmen said:


> Matt
> 
> That is the case. The stans strips make any wheel tubeless compatible. I have neuvation sl28 wheels that are not tubeless by design, but I ordered them with my new Neuvation FC-500 DI-2 with the tubeless option and neuvation just puts stans strips on the wheels with sealant and Intensive tires.


Stans STRIP or Stans TAPE? I've never used a strip for road tubeless setups, those are reserved for CX and mtb (not even recomended for road). Stans TAPE on the other hand, yes, a couple wraps of that around any rim and some Hutchinson road tubeless tires and you have a tubeless setup.

I only asked about the Bontrager STRIP with Bontrager tubeless ready tires, cause they (Bontrager) really push using them together. But now I understand that the Bontrager STRIP is only to be used with the Bontrager road tubeless ready rims and Bontrager tires together. According to Bontrager, the R2/R3 can be used on any road tubeless ready wheel system, but must use sealant. The R4 can be used on any road tubeless ready or ust system and not need sealant. They don't recommend using their tires on conversions (regular old road rims). So, I'm not going to throw these on my winter commuter with the old A23's, like I do with the Intensives.

Sorry, enough thread jack, back to 28c's. I run about 90/95psi in the Intensives, so I wonder what pressures in 28 I'll run. QBP is calling the new tire the Secteur, btw...


----------



## grandsalmon (Jan 18, 2009)

mattsavage said:


> Stans STRIP or Stans TAPE? I've never used a strip for road tubeless setups, those are reserved for CX and mtb (not even recomended for road). Stans TAPE on the other hand, yes, a couple wraps of that around any rim and some Hutchinson road tubeless tires and you have a tubeless setup.
> 
> I only asked about the Bontrager STRIP with Bontrager tubeless ready tires, cause they (Bontrager) really push using them together. But now I understand that the Bontrager STRIP is only to be used with the Bontrager road tubeless ready rims and Bontrager tires together. According to Bontrager, the R2/R3 can be used on any road tubeless ready wheel system, but must use sealant. The R4 can be used on any road tubeless ready or ust system and not need sealant. They don't recommend using their tires on conversions (regular old road rims). So, I'm not going to throw these on my winter commuter with the old A23's, like I do with the Intensives.
> 
> Sorry, enough thread jack, back to 28c's. I run about 90/95psi in the Intensives, so I wonder what pressures in 28 I'll run. QBP is calling the new tire the Secteur, btw...


To create a tangent here, as this thread has concluded, but has left me w a question re the differences then: Bonty's tubeless bead cross-section shape vs Hutchinson's tubeless? You can wrap a few times w Stan's tape (or go Gorilla?) on a regular clincher rim and be okay w the Hutchinson, but not the Bonty TLR tire? I can see Bonty stating to only use with their rim/strip, but ultimately you end up w a similar inner rim face to work with. There is the inference this is the situation as Bonty says you can run a regular tire/tube w their 'system' if so choose. Their wheels show up this way on many complete bikes.
Bontrager's cross-section pic shows their strip just tapering off as it hits their inner rim wall, but it is so minor, I can't see this being the deciding factor for not going Gorilla w a regular rim. All tubeless tires are essentially sharing the same 'flat-wall' necessity for a better seal, with the addition of road tubeless having a beefed-up bead, and tighter tolerance to deal with the higher PSI.
Whatcha' think? ..and thanks

.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

mattsavage said:


> QBP has the the 28c Hutchinsons in their catalog, but none in stock yet, should be soon. I've heard the Bontrager and Specialized 25c's are bigger than expected.


I have a pair of the Bonty R3, 25mm, mounted on Velocity A23s. Waaay bigger than Intensives.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

grandsalmon said:


> To create a tangent here, as this thread has concluded, but has left me w a question re the differences then: Bonty's tubeless bead cross-section shape vs Hutchinson's tubeless? You can wrap a few times w Stan's tape (or go Gorilla?) on a regular clincher rim and be okay w the Hutchinson, but not the Bonty TLR tire? I can see Bonty stating to only use with their rim/strip, but ultimately you end up w a similar inner rim face to work with. There is the inference this is the situation as Bonty says you can run a regular tire/tube w their 'system' if so choose. Their wheels show up this way on many complete bikes.
> Bontrager's cross-section pic shows their strip just tapering off as it hits their inner rim wall, but it is so minor, I can't see this being the deciding factor for not going Gorilla w a regular rim. All tubeless tires are essentially sharing the same 'flat-wall' necessity for a better seal, with the addition of road tubeless having a beefed-up bead, and tighter tolerance to deal with the higher PSI.
> Whatcha' think? ..and thanks
> 
> .


With the Bonty tires, you can just run a couple wraps of tape and sealant on any rim. No need for their specific rim strip. I'm running them that way on Ultegra tubleless ready rims. Their specific strip is just designed to work with their rims, for a completely burp free experience.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

mudge said:


> I have a pair of the Bonty R3, 25mm, mounted on Velocity A23s. Waaay bigger than Intensives.


yeah, way, way bigger... They won't work with my Crud Road Racer 2 fenders even though they're designed to work with 25c tires.


----------

